# Solved: AVI Problems



## Drache (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok here's what is going on. A couple weeks ago I was away on vacation and working on my computer when all of a sudden one morning I couldn't view any AVI files when the night before it was working fine. I was flying home that morning so I thought nothing of it and it wasn't until last night that I started to try and fix things. I've been up for the past 24 hours straight trying to solve this problem without having to reformat the entire computer (mainly because it didn't come with the windows CD). The OS is Windows Vista Home Premium.

Normally I could just double click on an AVI file and it would open in Windows Media Player 11 and it would play fine. Then I started receiving one of two errors randomly (either one or the other). First error was Divxsm stopped working and had to close WMP, the other being a very generic WMP error stating "windows media player encountered a problem playing the file". 

When I tried to play the movie in DivX I received an error "failed to create a display device". 

I swept the entire computer for viruses, spyware, etc. I cleaned out the registry files using CCleaner as well as all my temp files, cache, etc. I even did an error check with windows as well as a defrag.

So then I uninstalled DivX and tried playing a file and yet was still getting a divxsm error even though DivX was gone off my computer. I reinstalled Divx and was still getting the same error codes in both players.

So I downloaded the All-in-One Fix for Divx which FIXED the DivX player error, BUT it still won't play AVI files.

I redownloaded Media Player 11 from the microsoft website yet I can't uninstall nor delete the one already on my system and if I try running the installer anyways it tells me the installers is for an older version of Media Player 11 and so I can't use it to repair the one on my system (even though this was the newest "version" on the microsoft website.

Now when I try to play AVI files in either player then both just have black blank screens. WMP does say "Codec aquired" in the bottom left hand corner but movie doesn't play and neither down sound. Then the WMP error pops up. (DivX error no longer appears).

I also tried installed the K-Lite Codec pack version 4.2.5 I think it is but that made no difference either. I installed VLC and although it plays AVI files, the colors are really distorted (mostly bright purple squares).

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You seemed to have tried pretty much everything I would recommend. You might try uninstalling and then reinstalling your video card drivers.


----------



## Drache (Nov 11, 2008)

Which sadly there are pretty much "none" to be found. The graphics in my Laptop are from "ATI Mobility Radeon X1300". The laptop manufacturers website lists NOTHING for my laptop. My laptop is an Acer Aspire 5100-5355.


----------



## Drache (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok I seemed to have fixed it by simply rolling the graphics ATI driver back to the previous one and things magically started working again. Sometimes I hate computers!


----------



## DavyT (Nov 17, 2008)

Need help when trying to transfer avi to a usb stick and then play on my dvd player i get the error message unsupported format any reason as to why. If i transfer to a dvd disc the movie plays fine

Thanks DavyT


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

DavyT, you need to start your own thread for your problem instead of posting to solved threads, and/or other people's threads.


----------

